# CLUCK - Lost the fight



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

TwoLilFishies just lost her battle with the city. Looks like it will end up going to the supreme-court now ..



CalgarySun said:


> The chicken flap has been plucked, after a council committee quashed the idea of allowing a limited number of the feathered creatures be raised in people's backyard.
> 
> Bylaw boss Bill Bruce said that means officers would have to issue notices to those currently raising chickens for eggs within city limits, because it's prohibited.
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh, good grief. I figured that kind of nonsense only happened down here in the states. 

I've read that more and more urban areas in the USA are ALLOWING people to have laying hens! I even seen a magazine article showing someone in NYC with chickens on the roof of a high-rise building! (Hopefully they're fenced both around and over their pen!)

I can't figure out why Calgary would do that.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Ya - that crap is happening here. The thing is, the city back'd down and said that they can keep their chickens. Then there was a notice very short time ago stating that it was going to council again. I couldn't go there to support CLUCK because I need to give sufficient-notice to my boss if I need vacation-time. I found out about it 24hr before the meeting.

 I am really starting to hate Calgary and everything about it.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

_"In my view, farm animals should remain on the farm where they can be cared for by competent farmers," said MacDonald, who was happy council nixed the pilot._

Do they have Farmer competency test in Canada? That man doesn't sound like the sharpest knife in the drawer. Not to mention the majority of outbreaks take place on farms.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

That really stinks.  

Wish her all the best from us in her continuing saga.


----------



## Aemilia (May 27, 2010)

> There's also no science that supports the notion that chicken operations in the backyard won't compromise people's health, said McIver.


:dunno: What does this mean? Its a really cock-eyed sentence, almost a double negative. How many things/activites could we replace "chicken operations".


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

but they also have no science that supports the notion that chickens in the backyard WOULD compromise people's health, either!

While they're protecting us to death, is there science that supports the notion that, say, 2nd hand smoke in the home might harm children, etc.? Funny what they pick and choose to protect us from.

Gotta really watch those home-grown eggs. I hope "they" don't find out I'm not a competent farmer! I'm more of a half-a**ed farmer...but my chickens are happy and those eggs sure are good!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

All I know is that the fearless leader of CLUCK is willing to take this right to the Supreme Court of Canada in his fight against the city.



Dean said:


> Do they have Farmer competency test in Canada? That man doesn't sound like the sharpest knife in the drawer. Not to mention the majority of outbreaks take place on farms.


Nope - no competency test that I know of. Oh ya - that MacDonald person is a she-nurse. A NURSE!!! What the hell does a NURSE know about chickens unless she is a veterinary nurse and then I _might_ half-believe what she has to say. Her words are very vague and confusing.



Article said:


> There's also no science that supports the notion that chicken operations in the backyard won't compromise people's health, said McIver.





Aemilia said:


> :dunno: What does this mean? Its a really cock-eyed sentence, almost a double negative. How many things/activites could we replace "chicken operations".


You are right. Standard double-speak of a politician in the city. They are all looking for re-election and can't stand to take a stand on something if it means that they will loose-out on thier $150,000/year paycheque



gypsysue said:


> but they also have no science that supports the notion that chickens in the backyard WOULD compromise people's health, either!
> 
> While they're protecting us to death, is there science that supports the notion that, say, 2nd hand smoke in the home might harm children, etc.? Funny what they pick and choose to protect us from.
> 
> Gotta really watch those home-grown eggs. I hope "they" don't find out I'm not a competent farmer! I'm more of a half-a**ed farmer...but my chickens are happy and those eggs sure are good!


The birds take care of themselves - happy to have some food and water and then they do what birds do. It doesn't take a degree from some prestigious university to raise the birds and steal their eggs.

If my friend Colleen could raise free-range chickens and still be able to collect the eggs regularly with a *known* family of coyotes 1/2 mile down the way and raise 4 kids plus everything else on her little 40 acre farm (sheep, horses, pigs, etc), anyone that has the notion can raise chickens in their backyard here in the city!!!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I raised them as a kid and am grateful for the opportunity. I learned a lot about life raising chickens. The most important lesson that no matter the effort, sometimes things don't work out like you want. I had the neighbors chows brake out of their yard and kill a dozen chickens. They got into the coupe and everything in there died. Sort of changed my perspective on "fair". After that I was cleaning blood and feathers up crying for all the months I had spent feeding them, letting them out in the mornings, putting them up in the evening, all of it destroyed. What made it the worst though was the neighbor brought one of my dieing chickens that the dogs had managed to bring back with it and she screamed at me fore thirty minutes about how I was a horrible person for throwing dieing chickens in her yard. 

I kind of went off topic there sorry.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Oh Dean...

I'm sorry that happened. 

And that neighbor lady? What a moron.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

So the whole arguement against chickens in the city seems to be disease control. But then again, the family cat or dog could spread disease as well. How long until they aren't allowed in cities? 

And what exactly makes you competent enough to raise chickens? Taking 4-H and FFA as a kid? Do more than just choke them? What?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Allen,

Everything alive can spread a disease - and - even some dead-stuff can help spread disease. Chickens cannot spread disease anymore than a dog or cat. 

We are allowed to have pigeon-pens in the city with 100 birds in the pens.

We are allowed to have a dozen dogs per household in the city.

We are allowed to have a dozen cats per household in the city.

We are not allowed to have 3 chickens. Period.

Ya know what - I think that I might just start raising bichon shih tzu for the BBQ. Anyone want a leg of fluffy? :gaah:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

The city of Cincinnati worked at doing away with all of the pigeons around the city due to people getting crapped on, however then the rat population went way up due to trash all around town.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Perhaps*

Prehaps the city official was frightened by a chicken when she was a child ?

The Roosters can be deadly. One of the "Cock Fighting " enthuseists was killed by a laceration to his calf , delivered by a Game cock that he had just fastened a razor spur knife to. This happened last week.

I am waiting for the preventive ledgislation on this incident.

I kinda chalk it up to him being another contender for the "Darwin Award".

:nuts:


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

We love our 50 chickens and have 50 chicks ordered for this spring. We have fought fox, dogs, cats, o'possum,owls & hawks to keep the girls safe. Our dog (a boxer) lays out there and let's them walk all around her, they don't bother her and she doesn't bother them. We sell our eggs for $1.50/dz to those that can pay, give them away to those that can't. We have plenty for ourselves and when they are laid-out we have chicken to eat. The money we make from selling is kept seperate to buy feed and more chicks, surprising how fast it can add up. I would not be a happy camper if told I could not have my chickens.


----------

